# Anyone need designs???



## sPliNtEr_777 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok, so, I am a budding graphic designer who wants to go on to study automotive design at uni (I'm only 17) and I wanna make an impact here cuz I never get to design anything. Basically all I wanna do is draw.

SO, anyone who wants design stuff and wants to give me a chance hit me up and I'll give your work a shot FOR FREE (unless you _want_ to pay).

I know there are other designers here, and they are amazing, so I don't expect you all to flock to me, that wouldnt be fair, all I want is the odd bit of designing stuff, so, as I said, hit me up if you need a hand!


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Apr 8, 2009)

Post your work dude. Can't expect people to blindly trust your without seeing what you are capable of.


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Apr 12, 2009)

thats a fair point made there. here is a link to a piece a designed for Bryan for his band Nothing Above's myspace banner, he wanted something in the style of PusHead and here is what I delivered!

&quot;colonel justice&quot; picture by splinter_777 - Photobucket

editbviously 'sample' isnt written on the real thing, its just there to try and stop thievery


----------

